
Old computer commercial of Univac (1956) [video] - palae
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB3Ho7ocXr8
======
bmgxyz
Perhaps more interesting to me than UNIVAC itself is the system by which all
the weather data it crunched was brought to it in the first place. Without the
Internet, how was weather data transmitted across the country? Wireless ground
stations? Primitive digital telephony? Simple synchronous voice communication?
And after that, how was it fed into the machine? I assume not all weather
stations in 1956 had adopted a standardized method of storing data.

If you can't bring the data to the machine, it can't tell you anything
interesting about it.

